# Game Changer



## maxymumspyder (Aug 15, 2014)

*Chapter 1*

It was another warm, southern summer day by the pool. Numerous young twenty somethings were soaking in the rays on a picture perfect afternoon. For anyone living in this apartment complex, it was the place to spend your time. It was the place to be seen. Save for a few families, the tenant demographic definitely trended toward young professionals, many of which were fresh out of college. The swimming pool resembled more of a spring break meat market than a residence. 

Man, I cant get over how fat Jessica Simpson is getting, uttered a pretty young brunette, flipping through the pages of the most recent US Weekly. 

Well, didnt she just have a baby? replied a concerned, bottom heavy blond.

Still, she looks awful. I hope I never get fat like that, replied the brunette. 

Lexi could never imagine getting fat. She had been the same size for most of her adult life. While she was once a victim of the dreaded freshman 15, however, she managed to peel that off with some sensible dieting and exercise. 

Youve never gained a pound in your life. 

Sarah was Lexis best friend. She had just moved into town and planned on staying with Lexi for awhile until she was able to find her own place. Lexi was excited at the prospect of the two reuniting, and welcomed Sarahs companionship with open arms. 

I did in college, and you know it. I was chubby! 

Sarah didnt say anything. She looked down at her own thighs, spreading lazily across the lounge chair. Sarah managed to avoid gaining weight while in college. However, life after college was a much different scenario. A few office jobs and a couple of bad breakups provided the fuel for her to pack 45 pounds onto her 57 frame. 

Will you stop it! shouted Sarah. While she considered Lexi a sister, her obsession over her figure was bothersome. When Sarah was thinner, she hardly ever noticed it. However, now that Sarah weighed over 170 pounds, it was downright annoying. Each word out of Lexis mouth, whether about a celebrity or a former friend that had blown up, only served to remind her of the consequences of her own gluttony, laziness, and affinity for drinking red wine. 

Kate Upton looks like a squishy brick. I dont get the obsession over her. She is going to pork out majorly down the road, said Lexi, continuing to flip through the magazine and pass judgement on the high resolution photos. 

Sarah feigned a chuckle and took a sip from her Diet Coke. It was the first soda that she had enjoyed in days since moving in with her friend. Sugary treats were frowned upon in a household filled with fruits, vegetables, and all things deemed healthy. 

Shes not that bad, Lex. 

I dont know, shes getting pretty chunky. I would just DIE if I woke up one day and I looked like that. I mean seriously, how hard is it to go jogging and not eat shit?
Sarah took another sip of her diet soda. In Sarahs world, exercise and eating well were two traits that were not welcomed. 

I could never let myself go like that, said the brunette. It makes me want to go for a run right now! 

Oh stop, youre making ME feel fat now. 

Sarah, youre not fat! 

Lexi knew she was telling a lie. She remembered getting a text from Sarah leading up to her moving into town. Sarah told her not to be shocked at how fat she had gotten. Try as Lexi did, she WAS shocked at how fat her friend had gotten. 

You just need to lose a few pounds to be happy! 

Sarah frowned. Her friend was right, albeit a bit blunt in her musings. 

Alright, I need to take a dip. Its too hot! 

Sarah looked on at her best friends figure with a pang of envy. Lexi was wearing a white sundress that was nearly scandalously short. It highlighted her best asset, her tanned and toned legs, while hugging each slim curve tightly. Some of the men around the apartment complex had nicknamed her the small wonder. 

Make sure you put some sunscreen on too, Sarah. The sun down her is hot. 

Sarah felt another pang of envy. She was considerably more pale than her tanned and taut friend. Lexi had some Portuguese in her blood line, giving her a robust olive skinned complexion after only a single afternoon of tanning.

That dude is checking you out, Lexi. 

It wasnt just one male admirer, but an entire row of them that were looking in her direction. Lexi stripped out of her dress, revealing a jet black string bikini underneath. Standing 52, Lexi would be classified as short. However, the muscle tone in her legs only served to add length to them, making her look taller than she actually was. Her stomach was perfectly flat, almost concave. Her breasts were modest, yet proportional to her figure, a healthy B cup by any estimation. She was a dedicated practitioner of yoga, jogging, and healthy eating. Her 110 pound figure was a labor of love, and a love she enjoyed laboring for. 

No hes not, said Lexi coyly, lying straight through her teeth. She knew all eyes were on her at the moment. And she enjoyed the attention. This only frustrated Sarah even further, as she peered down again at her sausage thighs. 

Effortlessly and gracefully, Lexi dove into the pool. Gliding across with minimal effort, exiting the pool like a swimsuit model on the other side. It was back to tanning for the brunette before her run later that day. 

Sarah sighed, why is she in such awesome shape and Im not? 

Later that evening, Lexi found herself in a familiar situation - pounding the pavement in her lycra shorts, sports bra, and running shoes. She cut up a trail, traipsing into unfamiliar territory, all in an effort to push her run and punish her body. 

A quarter mile down the trail, Lexi heard a pop, then she tumbled to the ground. She howled in pain. 

Traveling up the poorly lit trail had proven ill-advised. She tripped on an exposed tree root, torquing her ankle, and sending her tumbling to the ground. The pain was overwhelming. Right away, she realized that some serious damage had been done. 

Once the initial shock of the pain wore off, Lexi stood up, but collapsed again after putting weight on her foot. At the very least, this was a nasty sprain. Thankfully, she had carried her cell phone in an arm band she wore around her bicep. Lexi called Sarah to come pick her up.


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 15, 2014)

*Chapter 2*

“Stop trying to do everything!!! The doctor told you to stay off your foot for the next three weeks at an absolute minimum. What the hell am I here for, if not to be your friend?” said Sarah, scolding Lexi and at the same time, reminder her of the professional orders for her to limit her mobility. “It’s only been three days! You need to rest and recuperate.” 

Lexi fired back, “oh come on!!!! I have to be able to do something for myself. This is fucking ridiculous.” Lexi was indignant, irritated, and rather difficult to deal with. 

Sarah had only been taking care of her best friend for three days and already, the beautiful half-Portuguese princess was frustrated beyond reproach. Lexi was someone all too accustomed to having things in her life go her way. Whether it was in her given profession, relationships, or love of physical activity, Lexi was used to being in control. Unfortunately for her, that damned ankle put her in a position where she was solely reliant on someone else. Thankfully, that advocate was her best friend, Sarah. 

“Look… I get it…”

Lexi cut Sarah off, “no.. no you really don’t.” 

Sarah was a bit miffed by the response. What exactly did she mean by that?

“What do you mean I don’t know?”

“You just don’t know what it’s like to not be able to do the things you love, never mind take care of yourself.” 

Sarah was further puzzled. She took care of herself every day. 

“I still don’t know what you mean.” 

“You know… I love running and exercising. And now I can’t even make it to the fucking refrigerator to make a salad for lunch.” 

Sarah shook her head. Many of the ingredients for Lexi’s salads were already going bad. Someone needed to make a grocery store trek soon. That responsibility, along with a whole host of others, would fall upon Sarah. 

“I can take care of myself, and you Lexi,” replied Sarah. Being unable to exercise was not the end of the world. 

Lexi looked down at her air cast and frowned. It was going to be a long couple of weeks. 

“I just wish this didn’t hurt like crazy,” said Lexi. The acute throbbing in her foot had not yet subsided. 

“Why don’t you just take the Vicodin that was prescribed to you then?” 

“Because I’m afraid of how it will make me feel. I never like to put any type of crap like that into my body.” 

Sarah shook her head. Lexi was in obvious pain, yet still refused to do anything to alleviate it. Though, Sarah did admire Lexi’s strong resolve and will. 

“Fine. Look, I’m going to head to the grocery store. I’ll be back shortly,” replied Sarah. 

And with that, Sarah left the apartment. Lexi took this opportunity to get up and clean the apartment. She spent the better part of the next two hours cleaning while her friend ran errands across town. Of course, this violated the directives laid out by her physician. By the time Sarah returned, she found Lexi writhing in pain on the couch. 

“You look miserable, Lexi… and the apartment is clean. What the hell did you do while I was gone?” 

Lexi said nothing. She knew a scolding was about to follow. 

“And your crutches haven’t moved either. Lexi!!! You can’t walk around on your foot like that. You’re only going to make things worse.”

Again, Lexi had no reply. She knew Sarah was right. Her efforts to clean the apartment only left her more hobbled. Her lower leg was in no condition to support her lithe, 110 pound frame. And now she was paying the price for her indiscretion. 

“I’m just so bored! I can’t even get over how terrible television is to watch. There is a reason I don’t watch any of this garbage, even when I’m working from home,” said Lexi, adjusting her positioning on the couch. 

“You’re going to end up stuck on that couch if you keep this up, and that’s a guarantee,” warned Sarah. “In the meantime, I need to put these groceries away.” 

Sarah walked out of the living room and into the kitchen. Frozen pizzas, frozen french fries, Oreos, and three different varieties of cheese were among the items that Sarah had purchased, including a large jug of red wine. Items such as these, with minimal nutritional value, had never before been seen in Lexi’s cabinets and refrigerator. However, with Sarah’s arrival, they were about to make their culinary debut. 

“Do you want me to make you something,” shouted Sarah from the kitchen. 

“Yes, a salad would be great!” 

Sarah froze up. She realized that she had forgotten to pick up the produce that Lexi requests. 

“How about a grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup instead?” 

Lexi had to admit, that didn’t sound too bad. 

“No thank you,” replied the hobbled brunette. 

Sarah came back out from the kitchen and looked at her friend. Lexi was clearly in pain. 

“I’m making you take one of these pain killers. Then, I’ll scrounge up something for dinner.” 

“Fine,” Lexi said, giving in. One Vicodin couldn’t hurt, right? And besides, the throbbing in her foot was as annoying to her as it was painful. 

Sarah went to the bathroom cupboard and returned with a pill and a glass of water. Lexi swallowed the pill and grimaced. 

“That’s better. In the meantime, I am going to finish putting everything away and get some laundry going.” 

At first, Lexi didn’t feel anything. Perhaps the painkillers were only an expensive placebo? 

Forty-five minutes later, that all changed. 

The pain in Lexi’s ankle subsided. She also felt a feeling which she could only describe as a light buzz. Maybe this wasn’t so bad after all, Lexi thought, as she slowly zoned out to another mid afternoon rerun of Real Housewives of Orange County. 

Sarah finished her chores and began cooking dinner. She made three grilled cheese sandwiches, a can of tomato soup, and also placed some frozen french fries into the oven. 

“Lexi, wake up. I made you something to eat,” said Sarah softly, placing a plate of food in front of her friend. 

“Oh thanks,” said Lexi in a haze. She eyed up the food. Her mind told her not to eat it, however, the pangs of hunger in her stomach suggested otherwise. 

“Thank you, Sarah.”

While this wasn’t her first choice, she was in no place to complain. It was a nice gesture by her best friend. Besides, one greasy meal wasn’t going to hurt, right? 

“You’re welcome, now clean your plate.” 

Lexi began to eat. She was far more hungry than she originally thought. Within ten minutes, she had finished the sandwiches, french fries, and tomato soup combination.

“I hope that was worthy of your tastebuds, princess Lexi!” 

“It was, thank you,” said Lexi with an undertone of guilt in her voice. She had just ingested over 1400 calories in one sitting. However, she was a bit too high from her medication to really care. Tomorrow, she would fix her own meals. 

“I just can’t keep eating like this or I’ll get fat!” Lexi joked. 

Sarah, however, did not find it funny.


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 15, 2014)

Chapter 3: 

Entertainment Tonight was on the television, with the major lead in story revolving around Kim Kardashian complaining about her recent weight gain. Sarah was in the kitchen, preparing a plate of crackers and cheese to pair up with the red wine they were about to drink. Well, the red wine she was about to drink. Lexi had already ingested three glasses in the past hour and a half. 

Can you believe how big Kim Kardashian is getting? I mean, seriously Shes pretty and all, but I dont see the appeal, shouted Lexi, clad in her sweats, from the living room. 

It had been a week and a half since Lexi injured her ankle. 

Hey, can you get me another glass of wine too while youre out, shouted Lexi again. 

Sarah was recognizing a trend that had begun recently. Lexi was ordering her around more and more. While Sarah didnt want her friend to aggravate her injury, she also didnt want to become her servant either. Sometimes, Lexis tone really grated on Sarah. 

Yeah, sure thing, replied Sarah as she reemerged from the kitchen, carrying a plate of cheese and crackers. 

Sarah, you are the best hostess ever, said Lexi sweetly, looking anxiously at the plate of cheese laid out in front of her. 


Sarah smiled. Perhaps Lexis demeanor wasnt all that bad. 

But dont forget to get my wine. 

Sarah grabbed Lexis wine glass and refilled it. She walked back into the kitchen to find her friend stuffing her face greedily with cheese slices. 

This is such great cheese, I love it. 

Sarah nodded in agreement as she handed Lexi her wine glass. Lexis drinking had increased significantly over the past few days, as having a few glasses during the tabloid block of television had become a routine since getting injured. 

Despite her overall disgust with cable television, Lexi was finding it a more welcomed companion as she healed on the couch. She had fallen asleep the past three afternoons to Family Feud while lazing about in a pain free, Vicodin induced coma. Sarah usually reserved this time to continue applying for jobs and search for an apartment of her own. She even managed to sneak in a few afternoon strolls as a means to get some fresh air and explore the area around here. 

Lexi took a big gulp of her wine. Seriously though, how can Kim just let herself go like that? Shes rich and famous. Isnt her job to look good? 

A feeling of irritation swept over Sarah. Well, it happens. So she packed on a couple of pounds? Big deal. 

I know, but seriously. How hard is it not get fat? Lexi immediately regretted the question as soon as she posed it. 

I got fat. 

There was suddenly an awkward silence in the room. 

Lexi took another swig of wine and grabbed another piece of cheese. 

But you know, youre right, she does look good, said Lexi, with a mouth full of dairy. 

No, seriously though. I got fat. I used to weigh 130 pounds, Lexi. And Ive completely let myself go. Maybe its not as easy as you think? 

Sarah youre not fat. 

I weigh almost 180 pounds.

Lexi tried to summon the courage for another lie. 

No way, Sarah. You look great and you know it! You have curves, girl. 

And rolls, Lexi. Look, we all cant look as good as you do in a sundress. Its just a fact of life. 

Lexi grabbed another piece of cheese. 

Well, it doesnt have to be, Sarah! If you want, I can take you running once I heal up. And thatll be soon! 

So youre saying I need to workout? 

Lexi again tried to summon the courage for another lie. She was half drunk and had taken a pain killer a few hours earlier. The normally articulate young woman struggled to find cogency necessary to work her way out of this trap she had created. The truth was that, deep down, she did think Sarah was fat. It didnt change how she felt about her friend. If anything, it made her feel sympathetic. 

I just I just think exercise can benefit everyone! Thats all. Ive been going crazy on this couch since I got hurt. 

Lexi was half right. The first four or five days were hellacious, as she was going stir crazy from not being able to move around well. However, since she started taking her prescribed medication, things had gotten better. She was far more comfortable with doing nothing. In fact, Lexi was starting to get used to having Sarah take care of her. 

Well, lets slow down there Usain Bolt. The doctor said three weeks at a minimum! Then theyll take a look and see what needs to happen next, said Sarah, like a parent keeping an overly enthusiastic child in check. 

Well, I cant be laid up for too much longer. I need to get back to running. I have that 5K coming up next month and I want to PR that race. 

Lexi ate another piece of cheese. 

Youre not going to be running that race if you push yourself too quickly, thats for sure! 

We will see about that, Sarah! 

The two friends went on watching the rest of the show, switching the subject from weight gain to something more stimulating, like which celebrities were dating who. Two hours later, the two were watching a DVRd episode of The Big Bang Theory. 

I need to stop drinking this wine, slurred Lexi. I feel so bloated and kind of drunk. 

The intoxicated brunette slouched back in the couch. 

I am going to go make a snack, you want something?

Noooo Im going to get fat if I keep this up. Dont forget tomorrow to pick up some more romaine, kale, and some veggies, replied the drunken Lexi. 

There is was again, more orders. Sarah stood up silently and made her way into the kitchen. 

She needs to stop harping on this weight thing, Sarah muttered under her breath. Shes never going to get fat anyways. 

Sarah reached into the refrigerator and saw a block of mozzarella cheese she had purchased. 

Or could she? Sarah said out loud. 

What was that!? Lexi shouted from the other room. 

Nothing, just talking to myself. Sarah grabbed a carton of eggs from the refrigerator and some breadcrumbs from the cupboard. 

What if she did? Sarah thought to herself. 

Sarah tried to put the thought out of her mind. What would a fat Lexi look like? What would she act like? The thought of Lexi gaining 10, no 20, no 40 pounds was intriguing to her. Watching her outgrow her fashionable wardrobe was almost arousing to her. A chunky, out of shape Lexi sporting a sizable paunch, relegated to sweatpants waddling around the house was a fun thought? But no, her friend would be so unhappy then. Why was she even thinking this? 

Sarah began beating the eggs in preparation for pan frying mozzarella sticks. Lexis favorite, and a contributing factor to her freshman 15. 

If she did gain weight, where would it go? Could you imagine her with fat, sausage like thighs? Would she grow a belly? How big would it get? Could it be considered a pot belly? What about her ass? So tight and firm. What if she ended up with a bubble butt, or worse yet, a shelf? Man, she could totally turn into a People of WalMart candidate. Overweight, bad skin, and short hair? Hopefully none of the weight would find its way to her chest. 

Is there any wine left? shouted Lexi. 

Sarah stopped what she was doing, confused and yet excited about the fantasy of a fat Lexi. She shook her head, willing those thoughts out of her head. 

No, were all out! You can have one of my IPAs if youd like. 

No thank you! Beer makes you bloated. 

I would love to see you get bloated, Sarah muttered again, under her breath. 

Fifteen minutes later, Sarah came into the living room with a six homemade mozzarella sticks. 

Want some?

No thank you. Those do smell good though. Reminds me of the college days, replied Lexi, gazing directly at the cheesy treats. 

Fine then, suit yourself, said Sarah, taking a bite. 

Besides, Ive had enough cheese lately. Back to my diet tomorrow. 

Sarah smiled and sat silently. 

A few minutes later, Sarahs phone rang. It was her mother. She left the room to take the call. It had been awhile since the two had an opportunity to speak with each other, so it was nice to catch up with a loved one. 

Twenty-five minutes later, Sarah reemerged into the living room. Lexi was asleep on the couch. 

All that remained of the mozzarella sticks were crumbs.


----------



## strataadvance (Aug 15, 2014)

I Knew this would be a Great Story! And with Lexi being short the weight gain will show much better. Bravo


----------



## jacob286482 (Aug 15, 2014)

This is turning into a great story. Keep going man, you got my support.


----------



## otherland78 (Aug 16, 2014)

more ore more i love where that goes ;-) hehe


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you very much! There is more coming down the line.


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 16, 2014)

Chapter 4: 

What time is your appointment today, Lex? yelled Sarah from her bedroom. She frowned as she looked at her 172 pound figure. At least thats what the scale said this morning. Sarahs figure was that of an exaggerated pear. The one silver lining about putting on so much weight is that she was nearly a D cup now, which pleased her immensely. They even remained fairly perky. However, that joy was offset by the label inside most of her jeans, which either read 12 or 14. 

Right after lunch! replied Lexi. Lexi was excited for her follow up appointment today, as she was finally going to get out of the walking boot and begin to move around again. It had been three weeks since her injury, and other than her ill-fated attempt at cleaning the house, she had been following the orders of her doctor. She was staying of her injured ankle, keeping it elevated, and getting plenty of rest. 

Deep down, Lexi was a bit frightened at how easily she adapted to being more sedentary. Lexi really hadnt been out much, save for a few trips to get out of the house to break up any cabin fever. She was a free lance programmer, so she was able to do almost all of her work from the house. Though, in her recent bout of relaxation, she had fallen a bit behind on a few projects. However, her reputation was impeccable, as her clients understood as she mended from her running injury. 

Sarah checked out her ass in the mirror. It was big, round, and full. Some men really fancied it. For Sarah, it was a love/hate relationship. The blond had a nice round bum when she was 135 pounds. Now much heavier, Sarah felt it was getting out of control. 

If I sat on my ass for three weeks, I would gain 15 pounds without even trying, Sarah mumbled to herself as she grabbed her jeans. 

Just then, the door opened. 

HEY!!!! Cant you knock first? Im in my freaking underwear. 

Lexi knocked open the door with her crutch, seeing her friend clad in a pair of matching white bra and panties. This was the first look Lexi had really had at her friends chubby physique. Sarah was careful not be seen in a bikini in front of Lexi. Thankfully, there hadnt been any trips to the pool. This served a dual purpose. First, it kept Sarahs bloated form out of the public eye. Secondly, it had faded Lexis tan a shade or two paler. 

The brunette had to admit, her friends weight gain had given her quite a nice chest. However, it came with a price of much fatter upper arms and a cherubic looking face, albeit still a pretty one. Lexis eyes were drawn to Sarahs lower half in particular, which had ballooned out significantly. Her thighs seemed enormous to Lexi, who treasured and valued the fit and firm nature of her own gams. Even though Lexi was a few inches shorter than Sarah, her thin form and beautiful legs served to almost make her seem taller than her friend, even though the laws of physics dictated that was a fallacy. 

Oh shit! Im sorry! But its not like we havent seen each other in our underwear before! 

Sarah turned bright red. She wanted her friend to leave the room in order to save her the embarrassment of wiggling into her tight jeans. 

Yeah, when I was a size 6!!! I dont want you to see me wiggle into my fat pants. 

Lexi felt bad. She had embarrassed her friend. However, Sarahs retort did foster a morbid curiosity. After all, she had never seen a fat girl try to dance her way into a pair of jeans. 

Another pang of guilt resonated through Lexis core. She felt bad thinking that. Then again, it wasnt like her cognition was incorrect. Sarah was fat. Lexi wished that she could get Sarah to follow a better diet. 

Lexi subconsciously suppressed the fact that her diet hadnt been much better, though, she had been mixing in more healthy choices in the past week. 

Okay, Ill be out in the kitchen waiting, Lexi said as she shut the door. 

A few minutes later, Sarah emerged in a basic t-shirt and jeans. She looked at her friend with envy. Lexi looked so cute in her loose, flowing sundress. Though, she did note that Lexis hair was tied up in a ponytail and that her makeup wasnt quite done up. If she didnt know her friend so well, she wouldnt have thought anything of it. However, even a bit paler and less done up, Lexi still looked great. 

This was also the first time Lexi hadnt been wearing sweats since getting injured. 

Can we stop for coffee on the way, Sarah? Im still tired. 

Coffee had been a recent addition to Lexis morning intake. It seemed strange, since she was burning so little energy during the day. 

Of course we can. 

Forty minutes later, Lexi and Sarah were waiting at the physicianss office. Lexi gave Sarah money for the copay and had her bring the requisite paperwork over to fill out. Soon, a pretty young nurse came in with a wheelchair to bring Lexi into her appointment. 

I dont need that, said Lexi. 

Its just a precaution. Besides, we cant weigh you on the standing scale. So well use the wheel chair instead. 

Im 110 pounds, there is no need for that, said Lexi, defiantly. 

Im sure you are, but its part of the precaution, replied the nurse. 

Lexi felt silly being wheeled in for her check up. The past few weeks had left her feeling helpless and useless at times. This was a strict departure for what she was used to. After all, she was a success alpha female. 

A few moments later, they made it to the wheel chair scale. What happened next, Lexi didnt pay much attention to. However, Sarah did. 

The scale read 152.5 pounds. 

Sarah new that the nurse would account for the weight of the wheel chair on the scale. It didnt take a laboratory scientist to know that. However, she wondered as to the actual weight of the wheel chair. 

The nurse followed up with some questions and told the pair that the doctor would be visiting them shortly. 

The doctor arrived, greeting Lexi, and immediately removing the air cast. 

The swelling is all but gone and you look like youve followed everything that Ive told you. Im going to clear you to begin walking, but dont over do it. I still want you to occasional use the crutches. Furthermore, I am going to give you a packet of simple rehabilitation exercise you can do to restore the atrophy in your lower leg and ankle. 

Atrophy? Lexi knew what that word meant. She hadnt atrophied. Thats too strong of a word. 

When can I start running again? Asked Lexi. 

Might be a few more weeks. You had a pretty nasty sprain. Start by walking and doing these rehab exercises. I would say youre 10 to 14 days away from attempting light jogging. Youre going to experience pain intermittently for the next six months to a year. Youre also going to be a bit more prone to ankle rolls than other people. The occasional ibuprofen treatment after exercise is advisable from time to time. As long as you can deal with a little discomfort, youll be fine, and will be able to resume all your other activities without an issue. 

See Lexi, thats great news! said Sarah. 

But what about my race? 

Lexi did not hear a silver lining in the doctors prognosis. 

You should be fine for that. Just take it slow. Youre not going to be setting any PRs at this one, replied the doctor. If anything, Im quite pleased with your progress! If you have anymore problems, call me. Otherwise, I dont think Ill need to see you again. 

Sarah and Lexi both thanked the doctor and made their way out to the receptionist to clear up the final bit of paperwork. 

See, good news! 

Ehh, Im going to run that raise come hell or high water, Sarah, said Lexi. Enough sitting on my ass, its time to get to work. 

Just listen to the doctor or youre going to end up right back where you started, replied Sarah. 

Lexi ignored her friend. Alright, I need to fill out the final paperwork and get my rehab package. 

For the first time in three weeks. Lexi was cleared to walk. It felt as freeing as it did awkward. Her foot was incredible sore and week. The brunette felt like she was dragging a ball and chain around her leg. 

Sarah thought about the scale reading again. One of the nurses walked by as Sarah pondered. &#8232;&#8232;Excuse me, nurse?&#8232;&#8232;Hi, how can I help you?

Just curious, but how much does the wheel chair weigh? 

We subtract 35 pounds off the scale reading for the wheel chair, according to what the factory specification regarding the chair weight states, replied the nurse, baffled by the bizarre nature of the question. 

Thanks, said Sarah. She tried to do the mental math in her head. However, she numbers were never her strong suit.

Later that day, the pair were back home in the apartment, pondering some dinner options. Lexi had been up on her feet all day long, much to the chagrin of Sarah, though she wasnt about to scold her friend. After all, she was an adult. 

You know Sarah, now that Im back to 100%, maybe you can exercise with me? 

Youre not back to 100% Lexi, retorted Sarah, holding back the swell of desire to play mother to her best friend. 

Like 99% Besides, I feel great, said Lexi, as she limped to the refrigerator to fill her glass with water. It feels good to be mobile again. In fact, I think I am going to go for a walk later. 

Are you sure thats a good idea, Lexi? 

Its just a walk, Sarah. 

An hour later, Lexi emerged from her bedroom wearing the same scandalous lycra shorts and a sports bra. This was the exact outfit she wore the evening she got hurt. Everything looked the same, save for a faded tan. 

Ill be back! 

Before Sarah could reply, Lexi was out the door. That wasnt an outfit for someone going walking. That was the outfit of a young woman going for a run, trying to show off her best assets. 

Were those shorts pinching her sides a little? Sarah thought out loud. Maybe it was just the fact she was a shade or two lighter that was giving the illusion of a very slight, infinitesimal softening around her friends waist. 

No, it couldnt be.

Lexi pounded the pavement with aggression. While she was beyond thrilled to have snuck out for a run, something didnt seem right. It wasnt the fact her ankle throbbed, and that her gait was changed because of it. She simply felt tired, winded, and sluggish in a way that hadnt been present in her life since her final college hangover. Though she would never admit it, Lexi felt out of shape. 

Granted, she was still maintaing a rapid pace for someone three weeks removed from an injury. Lexi even managed to pass a few other familiar faces, much heavier faces, on her run. These were residents of her own apartment complex that would also try to come out and take in a jog. Deep down, Lexi judged these people as she ran by them. 

Up ahead, Lexi could see the turn for the trail she had originally gotten hurt on. 

Im going to show this trail whos a bad bitch! Lexi said to herself, getting pumped up for the run. 

Three weeks of afternoon naps, imbibing, and guzzling pain killers hadnt done Lexis wind any favors. However, she pushed along down the trail, even making it past the dreaded stump. She felt a wave of satisfaction wash over her as she past it. 

Im back, Lexi mumbled to herself again, albeit in a labored fashion. 

Meanwhile, back at the apartment, Sarah sat in front of the television. She decided on a sensible salad for dinner this evening. Entertainment Tonight was on again. Sarah had to admit it was nice to watch it without the running jibes of fat commentary from her best friend. She was again reminded of the weigh in earlier in the day. 

Hmmm murmured Sarah, opening up her laptop and Googling calculator. 

152.5 minus 35 is. 117.5 pounds? 

Had her friend gained 7.5 pounds over the past few weeks? Lexi had spent so much time in sweats, and today in a flowing sundress, that any evidence of that alleged weight gain was concealed. Maybe her eyes HAD NOT deceived her when Lexi wore that revealing jogging outfit earlier? 

Speaking of Lexi, she had been gone for an awfully long time. 

The sun was setting and visibility was poor. Lexis loss of conditioning, combined with the atrophy in her lower leg combined to alter her stride and change her form. Had her running form been better, and the sunlight a bit more prevalent, perhaps she wouldve seen that rut in the middle of the trail. Not only had she tumbled, but she managed to fall into a mixture of high grass and weeds by the side of the trail. 

Lexi sobbed. She had re-injured her right foot. She reached for her phone and called Sarah, blubbering into her phone as begged her friend to come find her. 

Lexi spent that evening on the couch, finishing the two painkillers she had left in the bottle. She had an appointment scheduled in the morning. Sarah refrained from scolding her friend. Instead opting to order a pizza and pick up Love Actually from a local Red Box instead. 

The morning came quickly, as Sarah fetched Lexi for her trip to the doctor. 

Look, Im only going to say this once Lexi. But that was so stupid, its unbelievable, said Sarah. 

Lexi immediately fired back, Sarah, you just dont get it. Exercise is a way of life for me. Thats why I look and feel great all the time. 

Sarah turned red with anger. What the hell does that mean? 

Just like she had a few weeks earlier, Lexi knew she had insulted her best friend. 

Im sorry, youre right. I am an idiot. 

Sarah squelched her anger. There was so much more she wanted to say to her friend but couldnt bring herself to do it. Now was not the time for a fight. 

Is that a rash on your left leg? 

Lexi looked down at her leg. There was a bit of a rash forming. 

It looks like poison ivy, Lexi. 

Lexi thought back to the night before. Perhaps that brush pile she fell into contained poison ivy, which provides a nasty and itchy rash that lasts for a few days. 
Finally, they were at the doctors office. She was brought right in for an X-ray and a thorough scolding from her doctor. 

You wouldve been better off breaking your ankle, Lexi. This is pretty bad. Youre looking at a minimum of four to six weeks of recovery. And thats just so you can walk again. In the meantime, Im putting you back in the air cast and prescribing bed rest and elevation for the next week. I implore you to listen to me this time. 

Lexi nodded her head like a guilty child. 

Also, Im writing you a 7 day prescription for prednisone. Its a steroid used to help counteract the consequences of a poison ivy rash, replied the doctor. And Ill write you another script for two weeks worth the Vicodin, as I know this is painful acute sprain. 

Prednisone. Sarah had gone on that once. She remember it made you absolutely ravenous and nearly impossible to sleep. She had read horror stories of the long term impact of prednisone on ones waistline. It wasnt pretty. 

One could only be left to wonder how ravenous it might make the 117 pound Lexi? 

Once the remaining paperwork was settled, Lexi and Sarah made their way home. Sarah promised Lexi that she would fill her prescriptions at the drugstore so she could go home and begin the mending process. 

Do you know anything about prednisone? 

Nope, lied Sarah. 

That evening, Lexi had taken her first round of medication. 

Can you make a grilled cheese, Sarah? 

Sarah smiled. How about two?


----------



## weaverof (Aug 16, 2014)

oooooh I like how this is going. More please!


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 16, 2014)

*Chapter 5*

Sarahs interview had gone great. She felt quite confident that she was going to get the job. The blond hurried home to check in on her friend, who had been sound asleep on the couch when she left at 11am. It was now 2pm and Sarah was returning home with an armload of groceries. 

I hope she woke up for her meeting with that client, Sarah thought to herself. Lexi had bummed some money off of Sarah for a cab ride to the cafe. 

A snoring Lexi greeted her on the couch when she returned home. There was an empty bottle of wine, an empty cheese pizza box, and half a sleeve of Oreo cookies left sitting on the coffee table. 

Five weeks ago, Lexi wouldve died had her apartment been in this state. However, the blond was blissfully unaware of the slobbery she had committed. 

Lexi, wake up! Your meeting! 

A groggy Lexi awoke. She wiped a swath of grease from the corner of her lip. 

Huh 

Lexi looked at the clock. Oh shit! 

It had been two weeks since that last doctors visit. Her rash had cleared up as rapidly as her appetite had increased. The prednisone had done its job. It had also done a number on her appetite and sleeping patterns. 

Did you get drunk and order pizza? 

Lexi looked frightened. How could she have done this?

Sarah cleaned up the mess and Lexi frantically tried to reschedule with her client. Sarah decided this might not be the best time to share such good news. That could wait for dinner later that evening. 

After a wealth of apologies and promises to make up for her slip up, Lexi finally nailed a follow up meeting with the angry client. She made sure to wake up extra early that morning, as Sarah had promised to give her a ride to the meeting. 

Fuck I look like a mess, Lexi said, standing in front of her mirror, looking at her face. She was hungover from another wine binge the night before. While her chemically increased appetite had subsided, her desire to drink had not. She was depressed, upset, and angry with herself. Those feeling were secondary to what was going to happen this morning. It was imperative that she maintain her relationship with this major client. 

The forecast that day called for unseasonably cooler whether. She reached into her bureau and pulled out a pair of dark jeans. They fit her incredibly well and were always a guaranteed head turner. This seemed like an excellent wardrobe choice when a client of the male persuasion needed to be flattered. 

Lexi noticed something dotting the edges of her mouth and chin.

Zits. 

She hadnt had an outbreak since she was 15. That combined with regular face washing, healthy diet, and ProActiv skin care products kept her skin perfect. Now, she was having a teenaged breakout the morning of her big meeting. 

Then again, if she had been paying attention, she wouldve noticed these zits forming over a week ago. This just happened to be the first time she was in front of a mirror. 

Gross. 

Lexi dropped her towel and pulled a pair of panties. She winced as they pinched her ever so slightly. 

Next came the jeans. 

Sarah walked by the door and overheard a struggle. The door was cracked slightly. Was that her best friend, struggling to wiggle into a pair of her favorite jeans? 

Sarah had an idea. 

She should walk in on her, just like Lexi had done to her a few weeks earlier. 

No. She couldnt do that. It would be rude. 

Sarah opted not to walk in on the struggle. She made Lexi some buttery toast on white bread instead. 

Five minutes later, a flushed Lexi walked into the kitchen wearing a baggy sundress. 

Isnt it a little bit cold for that? 

Itll get warmer today! Lexi was lying. 

Hey, do you need some concealer or anything like that? Sarah noticed how broken out Lexis skin was and knew it might be a welcomed addition to her makeup routine this morning. 

Why? 

Lexi felt embarrassed. Sarah too had noticed how broken out she had become. The only difference was Sarah didnt a mirror to see it, and had been noticing it more regularly recently. 

Lexi devoured her breakfast and the two friends made their way out to start their day. Lexi looked longingly out the window at her many neighbors on their morning runs. It would only be a few more weeks before she could join them again. 

After stopping for coffee, Lexi made it to her meeting on time. Sarah couldnt understand why she needed coffee now, as she was meeting this client at a cafe anyways. Nonetheless, she was quite pleased when Lexi ordered her coffee with extra cream and sugar. 

The brunette sauntered into the cafe, looking for her business contact. Instead of the man she spoke on the phone with, she saw a beautiful young woman. A fast rising account manager with the company. 

For the first time in as long as she could remember, Lexi felt nervous and intimidated. 

As Sarah drove to pick up to pick Lexi up from her meeting, she had an idea. More of an experiment, really. 

She pulled into Golds gym and signed up for a membership. 

Since I start the job soon, I might as well give this a try, she said to herself in the car. 

She made one more stop before picking up Lexi. This was for doughnuts. 

They decided to go with another independent contractor, said a clearly upset Lexi, delivering the bad news with a monotone candor. 

Without even asking, Lexi reached into the box and picked up a chocolate glazed doughnut. 

It was almost as if Sarah hadnt heard a word her friend said. She was fixated and fascinated on how robotically she reached into the box and devoured the doughnut. 

What about getting fatter? Sarah said, not realizing what came out of her mouth. 

. they went another another independent contractor What about getting fatter? Lexi replied, in a concerned yet stand-offish tone. 

Oh uhhh Jesus, Lexi, Im sorry! Sarah recovered, though perhaps the cat had been let out of the proverbial bag. 

Lexi looked up at the dashboard. She saw the paperwork to the gym sitting their, reflecting against the windshield. 

I dont think youre getting fatter, Sarah. 

Thats not what Sarah meant. 

Im not. Im actually down 6 pounds, replied Sarah sternly. Lexis retort infuriated her. 

Not if you keep buying doughnuts! Lexi joked back. However, that only served to exacerbate Sarahs anger. 

These are good though, said Lexi, with a mouthful of fattening, gut busting paste. 

Immediately, Sarah regretted not walking in on her friend this morning. She thought of another idea. 

This cold snap is going to break tomorrow. Lets make a day of it by the pool with some mimosas. Youre moving around a bit better anyway. Lets break out the bikinis and catch some rays. &#8232;&#8232;I really should try to get some work done tomorrow afternoon, said Lexi, sheepishly. 

Oh come on, you can do it poolside. Besides, you nap just as easily poolside as you have on the couch. Sarahs remarks seemed sarcastic and biting in tone. 

Hey, youre the one that told me to follow the doctors orders! 

The next morning, Sarah woke up early and had her first session at the gym. She was a novice when it came to working out, so she took her time and received plenty instruction from the staff on how to use the equipment. She even managed to sign up for a Zumba class which began at the end of the month. The blond returned home at 10:30, to find Lexi zoned out to Kathie Lee and Hoda on the couch. 

Come on, Lexicakes, lets hit the pool. Im not taking no for an answer. 

Lexi tried to protest, but had no retort. She nodded her head and went back into her bedroom. Sarah followed suit, and the two got ready in their separate sleeping quarters. 

Despite having not changed much physically, Sarah felt confident enough by her minimal weight loss to put on a modest, yet revealing polka dot bikini. It fit better 15 pounds earlier, when she had purchased it for a vacation she went on with her boyfriend. It highlighted all of her trouble spots, but at the same time, it did emphasize her rather robust chest. 

Lexi came out, and what Sarah saw surprised her. 

Thats not exactly pool fashion, come on, put on that black bikini! Or maybe that stringy yellow one! 

Oh, those are in the wash, said Lexi, as she fibbed. 

Are you sure? Ive been doing all of your laundry lately. I dont remember seeing those in the wash. 

Lexi was dressed in sweatpants and a baggy t-shirt. 

Hmmm Ill look later, feigned Lexi. Im out of sunscreen anyways. 

I have some SPF 50 you can use. Lexi had never felt the need to shield her skin like that. She turned a beautiful shade of olive in the sun. 

Maybe. Lexi was beginning to feel downright uncomfortable. 

Lexi only spent 45 minutes that day by the pool. The sun was hot, and she felt uncomfortable sweating in the humid weather. Sarahs plan to see her friends changing figure had been foiled by Lexis shrinking confidence. 

Early that evening, Lexi hobbled into the bathroom. Her mobility was slowly returning and had a scheduled doctors visit coming up in the next few weeks. Out of the corner of her eye. She spotted the scale. 

Lexi walked over to the scale, placing one toe on it. Debating whether or not to step on it. She knew things had been happening to her lately that seemed imminently out of her control, despite the fact that her poor decision making had been their cause. 


Lexi gingerly stepped on the scale, being careful not to place too much weight on her bad leg. She wondered if that would obscure the reading. 

She looked down and gulped. Immediately, she regretted the decision to figure out how much the Earths gravity was pushing down her mass on the springs of the scale. 

The brunette walked out of the bathroom and into the kitchen. Red wine seemed like the only solution to diminish her new discovery.


----------



## Borghen (Aug 16, 2014)

Both characters are well developed, I hope to see this story continued!


----------



## Champ (Aug 17, 2014)

What an amazingly well detailed and fun story! Hope you post more chapters soon!


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 17, 2014)

*Chapter 6*

It had been four and a half weeks since her second fall, and almost a full two months since rolling her ankle on that faithful summer evening. The time had come for another check-up at the doctors office. Much of the pain had subsided in Lexis ankle. For once, she felt optimistic about her prognosis and that she finally might be getting back to a more active lifestyle. 

Sarahs new employers were great. They offered her the flexibility to take another morning off in order to take her friend to the doctor. The new job, combined with several trips to Golds gym, had kept her busy the past week and mostly kept her away from Lexi, for the evening. 

It also gave Sarah a built in excuse as to why she couldnt stop by the local farmers market to shop for fresh produce. Lexis recent run-in with the scale had briefly reignited the idea that she needed to get back to a healthier diet. That inspiration, however, had been relatively short lived. 

This simply meant that Sarah had to make her infrequent trips to the grocery store count. That meant loading up on far more less perishable items. The produce crisper had been growing more bare, while the freezer was overfilled with frozen pizza, ice cream, and other highly processed foods. 

Furthermore, the refrigerator door was covered with local takeout menus. Many of Lexis favorite photos, including one from her last race, were covered up by high gloss advertisements from local restaurants. 

And of course, there was still plenty of red wine on hand. 

Sarah found herself eating fewer and fewer of these treats. She was mixing in some healthier options, as her new employer had a cafeteria that served a number of quality breakfast, lunch, and dinner items that wouldnt abuse ones waistline. 

Sarah cleaned up the remnants of last nights dinner. She didnt make it home until after Lexi had gone to bed. Her roommate had left quite a mess on the living room coffee table. 

The normally neat Lexi had become increasingly less dedicated to the presentation and appearance of her house. 

Lexi had also become increasingly less dedicated to her own presentation and appearance as well. 

Sarah had the water in the bathroom turn off. Lexi was finally out of the shower. They needed to get on the road in short order. 

Are you almost ready yet, Lexi? 

Yeah, just need to change and throw on makeup. 

Well, hurry up. We dont have all day to do this. Sarah was irritated. 

Im sorry, Ill go quick, said Lexi, noticing that her friend looked a bit thinner than she remembered. 

Lexi made her way into the bedroom as Sarah poured herself a glass of water from the sink. The brunette shut the door to her bedroom, but only part way. 

Hmm. 

Sarah tiptoed her way towards the bedroom, listening in. She thought back to Lexi walking in on her a few weeks ago and how embarrassed she felt. 

No, I cant, Sarah whispered to herself. 

The blond walked into the bathroom to brush her teeth. She found a mess of clothes Lexi left all over the floor. It infuriated Sarah that Lexi wouldnt place them into the hamper. Why did she have to do everything around the house? She also found left over toothpaste still sitting in the sink and the tube of Crest not placed back where it belonged. 

What happened next was something Sarah couldnt explain. Her anger reverted back to morbid curiosity. 

HEY!!!!!!! DONT YOU KNOCK!!!!! 

What greeted Sarah was an imagine she never thought she would witness in her lifetime. Her morbid curiosity had become unbridled glee. She could barely contain herself. 

Lexi was wearing a pair of pastel stripe string bikini panties and a white bra from Victorias secret. Her favorite jeans were stuck firmly above her knees, approximately halfway up her thighs. 

Whoa 

Sarah didnt know what else to say. 

Sarah couldnt figure out what was more surprising. Lexis ghostly, pasty skin tone or how out of shape her friend looked. The brunette wasnt fat by any stretch of the imagination, but she was a far cry from the form she presented two months earlier. 
This was exactly what Sarah wanted to see in a bikini two weeks earlier. She remembered being wildly disappointed that Lexi had covered up that day. However, like all good things, it was worth the wait. And in this case, it was certainly worth the weight as well. 

Lexis panties cut deeply into her body, causing fat to erupt over the top of the waistband like molten lava from an active Hawaiian volcano. No doubt it wouldnt take more than another ten minutes of impeded circulation due to the constrictive nature of the cotton waistband for angry red marks to make their appearance in her pallid flesh. 

Sarah stood slack jawed. Her best friend had love handles. 

Lexi stood frozen, embarrassed and terrified that Sarah had found her in this prone position, her jeans stuck around her legs. 

The brunette was so surprised at Sarahs sudden, and rather inappropriate entrance that she forgot to breath in, a trick she had been utilizing far more often, in order to conceal the changes in her sedentary body. 

Sarahs eyes were drawn directly to Lexis mushy middle. Her navel had grown deeper, as a blanket of of chub covered her abdominal muscles, not unlike a fresh winters snow fall covers a grassy meadow in November. A layer of fat obscured years of hard work and strict dieting, leaving her with very beginnings of tummy that resembled a newly formed freshman 15 beer belly. 

Only it was filled with red wine and grease. 

Lexis midriff crested ever so lightly over the top of her ill fitting panties, making its presence known on her formerly perfect figure like an awkward alcoholic uncle at family Christmas. 

The brunette watched Sarahs eyes dial in directly on her tummy as she immediately sucked in. 

Unlike the rest of her body, Lexis breasts had only seen minimal growth. However, her bra dug into her ribcage like an anchor on a tug of war team, pooching and pinching her skin in places where it wasnt supposed to. 

GET OUT! 

Sarah stood frozen. She wanted to, no, she NEEDED to drink this all in. Lexis growth was like watching the results of an unintended science experiment finally come to fruition. 

Lexis arms quivered as she grabbed her jeans and struggled to pull them up. Her bicep and triceps muscles had vanished, no doubt a product of the dearth of physical activity she had engaged in while on the mend. Lexis thighs squeezed together as she struggled, mocking her like a school yard bully while she struggled to get into her jeans. They had grown, and atrophied appreciable since she spent the past two months staying off of her feet. 

Do you want help? 

It was all Sarah could say in the moment. It was an oddly weird reply towards someone that just demanded you leave the room. 

Lexi sighed, she sat back down on her bed, her newly built belly molding itself into one roll. She pulled the jeans off her legs. Lexi was now half naked, save for her underwear. 

Sarah noted how much bigger Lexis legs looked. Even her lower legs were fatter, which didnt come as much of a surprise, given how she spent two months confined to the couch. The definition in her thighs had vanished, replaced with a newfound circumference and pliability that comes from replacing lean, hard muscle, with soft and unyielding pudge. 

I mustve shrunk those in the wash, lied Sarah. She was trying to find a way to extend the conversation for as long as possible, all the while taking mental snapshots of what she was seeing. It wasnt every day someone like Lexi started packing on the pounds. 

Sarah also had to admit it was satisfying seeing her friend experience some weight gain considering her overarching thoughts on the subject of people that have. 

Maybe. But could you leave and let me get ready?

Sarah obliged. The gig was up. Her only regret was not getting a clear look at Lexis ass to see what damage her gluttony had done there. That would have to wait. 

Lexi emerged a few minutes later in a full sweatsuit. It was time to go to the doctors office. 

I think Ill go in by myself this time, said Lexi. 

Sarah was immediately disappointed, she wanted to know just how much Lexi weighed. Not knowing was driving her wild. While she wasnt fat, she looked completely out of shape. It was almost like she lost muscle mass during the process of gaining fat. And at 52, her stature did her no favors. 

Well, your ankle looks great, said the doctor. Im clearing you to begin light activity, like walking. But I cant emphasize this enough. You MUST NOT RUN. Youre four weeks away from me being able to confidently say you can do that without injury. And dont forget, you are going to be very sore for a long time. However, from a structural stand point, you are fine. 

Lexi smiled. That was good news. 

Before you go, I have one other thing to discuss with you. 

Okay, what is it? 

According to your charts, and your weigh in this morning, youve gained 24 pounds in the last two months. Now, I know youve been ordered to bed rest, and that the prednisone you took will cause an increase in appetite, but that was only a 7 day prescription. Is everything okay? 

The doctor asked that question with a look of genuine concern. 

Lexis heart raced. She had tried putting were obvious weight gain out of her mind. Did she really weigh 134 pounds? 

Yes, everything is okay, replied Lexi solemnly. 

Youre not technically overweight yet at 134 pounds, but to gain 24 pounds in that amount of time is alarming. I want to schedule a physical with you in the coming weeks so we can take a look at your blood work and make sure everything is okay. Have you experienced any major changes in your diet? 

Lexi lied again. No doctor, not really. 

Her doctor knew she was lying, but did not push the issue any further. 

Just watch what youre putting in your mouth. An extra 24 pounds might make your recovery a bit more awkward, as your body is not accustomed to the added size, said the doctor with a stern tone. 

Lexi wondered why he kept having to mention specifics. 

Plus, any more rapid weight added could put you at risk for diabetes, followed up the doctor, before closing out the appointment. 

For the first time in what seemed an eternity, Lexi was able to walk out of the doctors office. She shared the news with Sarah. 

Nice! So maybe we can start exercising together? 

The doctor gave me strict orders to avoid pushing it for another month, so this time, I am going to listen to him, said Lexi. 

Sarah smiled.


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 17, 2014)

*Chapter 6*

Autumn in the south was in full swing, as Sarah returned home from a weekend work excursion. a sales blitz up at a beautiful mountain resort. She was all too happy to get away from Lexi and the apartment that weekend. Her job had been keeping her busy, and mostly away from the house. Couple that with a regular gym routine and a handful of blind dates, and Sarah was keeping quite an active schedule. 

Of course, Sarah was always happy to oblige and make a later dinner and snacks for her roommate.

A month had gone by since Lexi took off her air cast. She was finally able to drive, making meeting prospective clients much easier. She had even managed to sneak off to the mall in order to purchase some slacks that were more appropriate for her. Believing full well that she would be able to take the weight off, she only bought one pair. Her wine drinking had subsided a bit, although she was still good for a glass or two per night. Her diet, however, hadnt gotten much better. Lexi was still depressed by how limited she was, particularly in her ability to engage in physical activity. This depression only fueled her grazing, particularly during the middle of the afternoon and late into the evening. 

Sarah walked into the living to find a snoring Lexi, with The Notebook playing on low volume in the background. 

Lexi was wearing a white t-shirt and her now customary set of sweatpants. The white t-shirt had ridden up, revealing Lexis soft pot belly, peaking its head out into the world as if it say, hello! 

Sarah noted how soft Lexis face looked. Her angular features were beginning to vanish. The way her head tilted forward cause the formation of a second chin, though that addition was noticeable even when the girl was upright. 

Her stomach was so pale. The warm sunlight of summer had given way to much stronger rays during the fall. There wasnt much time left for her to go out and regain her tan. 

Not that she would feel comfortable in a bikini anyway. 

The blond was tempted to reach out and poke her roommate soft stomach. Lexi had become quite adept at hiding her weight gain. Sarah was nearly overcome by curiosity. She wanted to know how it felt, its softness, its malleability. She resisted temptation and instead picked up a dirty plate, no doubt from the lasagna she left in the fridge, that Lexi had polished off early that day. 

Sarah walked into the bathroom. She wanted to weigh in after the gluttonous weekend. Her last weigh-in at the gym clocked her in at 161 pounds. It was the lightest she had been in almost two years. 

The scale, however, was no where to be found. 

Sarah was stilled bothered that she never found out how much Lexi weighed. One thing was for certain, she hadnt lost any weight in the interim. 

Unless it had grown legs and moved out, Lexi had either hidden the scale or thrown it in the garbage. 

Later that day, Lexi and Sarah decided to reengage in their habit of watching tabloid television. There was a new episode of TMZ. 

Man, Christina Aguilera looks terrible, noted Sarah. She was trying to direct her roommate into a conversation about weight. 

She doesnt look that bad, replied Lexi, taking a handful of buttery popcorn from a bowl on the coffee table. 

The bowl was skewed towards Lexis side of the couch. 
I dont know, she used to be so hot. Shes really let herself go. Shes a rich celebrity for crying out loud, shes supposed to look good, said Sarah, echoing sentiments that her roommate would have three months ago. 

Lexi sat in silence, gulping down another mouthful of popcorn. 

Sarah was irritated. Lexi wouldnt take the bite. All those backhanded jabs about fat people, and now that she had weight, she suddenly silent. 

Just how much weight had she gained anyway? The statistical nature of that question consumed Sarah. 

By the way, where is the scale? 

Oh, it doesnt work anymore. I threw it out, said Lexi. 

Sarah couldnt tell if Lexi was lying or not. Scales dont just break. Plus, it wasnt Lexi, even in her bloated form, was big enough to break it. 

Oh well, Im going to head to the gym now. Ill see you later, said Sarah. 

You dont want to hang out? 

I have to stay consistent. Ive lost almost 15 pounds. 

Lexi subconsciously reached down and scratched her gut. It was like she was listening to herself. 

The following afternoon, Sarah returned home from work. She noticed some activity coming from Lexis bedroom. She creeped over to her half opened door. 

There was her roommate, attempting to do bicep curls with the 10 pound dumbbells she kept under her bed. It had been many moons since those tools had seen the light of day. Sarah watched quietly, with a voyeurs precision, as Lexi struggled with the exercise. 

Her soft, pudgy upper arms looked like two sausages struggling to contract and lift the weights up to her shoulder. A task that used to quite easy was positively laborious, and rather embarrassing. Lexi was struggling with the movement, creating a quiver throughout her weakened upper body. This was the first time Sarah had witnessed Lexi performing any sort of exercise since the night of her second injury. It was downright hilarious, yet painfully humiliating to watch. 

Perhaps it was the humiliation that Sarah enjoyed so much. Not too mention the fact that bicep curls werent exactly going to whip Lexi back into shape. 

Lexi placed the weights down and turned around. Sarah noted how big her ass looked from this angle. How she longed to her roommate stripped down to her underwear once again. 

Oh hey, Lexi said, struggling for breath. 

Was she really out of breath from freaking bicep curls? 

Hey there, looks like youre putting in some reps, great job retorted Sarah. Deep down inside, she thought of how much more difficult her modest workout was the other night. 

Yeah, just trying to get moving again. Trying to challenge myself today, said Lexi, wiping sweat from her brow. 

The fact the 10 pound dumbbells were such a challenge was a detail that Sarah was relishing in. 

Hey, why dont you put those down and Ill make us something healthy to eat. Im going on my first jog tonight with the new running group I joined! 

Lexi looked surprised. Sarah was going to join a running group? This was something she never expected a million years. 

Oh, thats okay, Sarah. I have some leftover Chinese food in the refrigerator, mumbled Lexi. 

Sarah looked surprised. Lexi was turning down salad in favor of Chinese food? This was something she never expected in a million years, at least not as of three months ago.


----------



## otherland78 (Aug 17, 2014)

such a sexy piece of work hehe i love this point of view and her liking to see every ounce and chubb on her friend  

and this little tendency to humiliate her a bit cause of her old ramblings about fat girls hehe suites her right ....

i wonder what this jogging group will show her about her state of fitness  

thank you so much for writing so fast ^^


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 17, 2014)

*Chapter 8*

She knew her pants were too. She knew she had to be careful when maneuvering around in them. She knew bending over was a bad idea. Not only did it cause her bloated belly to form into rolls and threaten to spill out underneath the confines of her button up blouse, but it placed unnecessary strain on the seam of her dress slacks. 

They were a size 8. But that wasnt enough. 

And there was Lexi, standing in the middle of Starbucks, with a split seam down the back of her pants. She looked on in horror as her client was treated to a view of her white cotton panties. It was embarrassing, humiliating, and nearly debilitating. How could she make such a poor impression in front of a perspective business partner? Why didnt she just give in and buy bigger pants? And why oh why did she bend over to pick up that fallen napkin. 

Perhaps it was instinct? As talented as Lexi was, she knew how to use her charms in order to woo perspective clients, particularly those of the male persuasion. She was now well aware, however, that those charms were quickly drying up and vanishing. And now, her decadence the past four months was on full display. 

Sarah was across town. She had the afternoon off and decided to go shopping. For the first time for in as long as she could remember, she fit into a single digit size. She had promised herself a shopping spree once she lost 20 pounds. The scale at the gym gave Sarah all the validation she needed to go on a financial binge. And boy, did it feel great. 

The two roommates returned at roughly the same time. Lexi had expected Sarah to have moved out by now. She always took solace in her solitude. However, she had to admit, the extra help with the rent was vital, as her own personal business ventures were drying up. 

Sarah was elated after her shopping trip. Lexi was thoroughly upset after her meeting.

Are we out of wine? asked Lexi. 

Yes, but I picked up some tequila on the way home, do you really want to start drinking right now? Its only 1. 

Yes 

Sarah looked at Lexis dress pants. Something didnt seem right, as Lexi hid her rear end in front of the oven. 

Can you pour me a shot, please? 

Lexi enjoyed wine, but tequila? That was something she had not dabbled in since college. 

Sarah nodded. As she turned around, Lexi sprinted off to the other room to quickly change. 

An hour later and Lexi was on her sixth tequila shot. This type of pacing was rare of Lexi, despite her affinity for consuming fermented grapes. She was entering a realm of binge drinking she hadnt visited since she threw up on a boys lap as a sophomore in college. 

You might want to pace yourself, said Sarah. 

Thats like your third tequila and Sprite! 

Lexi was getting quite drunk and rather loud.

Actually, it was her third Sprite. Sarah had an idea. 

Okay okay youre right. 

Lexi downed her seventh shot.

Drink up, bitch! 

The seventh shot went down, now on to the eighth. 

Well, I guess it is Friday, Sarah smiled. 

Hey Lexi, do you think I am losing weight? 

I hadnt noticed, but maybe you look thinner, replied the drunken young woman. 

Sarah smirked. She had received numerous compliments lately from newfound friends and coworkers in the area. Why didnt her friend notice? 

Shot number nine went down Lexis hatched. Sarah decided this was a primetime to microwave a bowl of queso dip and to break out the tortilla chips. 

Lets go full on Mexican today! 

VIVA LA MEHEEEEEECO! 

Sarah remembered this party girl. She also knew Lexi could get a bit emotional in this state. 

You look like youve lost some weight, Lexi. 

HA!!!!! 

Sarah pulled the shot glass away from Lexi. In order for this plan to work, she couldnt get too drunk. 

I split my motherfucking stupidass fucking pants today in front of a client, replied Lexi. She tended to swear a lot under the influence. 

Nooooo you didnt, said Sarah, feigning ignorance that such a thing could even happen. She wanted to hear more. 

Yuuuuuuppp. dude.. I lost the fucking client and all the fucking business that came with it Ive put on some weight if you havent fucking noticed, Lexi said, in a mixture of anger, irritation, and emotion. 

No way, you look great, said Sarah, examining her friends flushed face, chipmunk cheeks, and noticeable second chin. 

Im gaining weight, Sarahbear Im gaining fucking weight I look like shit too, replied a solemn Lexi. The subtle conversational manipulation was working in Sarahs favor. And in truth, Lexi was right. She had not only gained a noticeable amount of weight, but looked significantly less healthy as well. Even her hair, once a source of pride, looked greasy, listless, and littered with split ends. 

Maybe you just need a makeover? A haircut maybe? 

Sarah fantasized about a short, stout Lexi with a short haircut. In truth, she really needed a trim. Just a minor update, as her locks, on the aggregate, were still quite long and enviable with a little bit of maintenance. 

Yeah maybe &#8232;&#8232;Maybe something new altogether. Tell you what, lets go right now to the salon. My treat! Youve been so great to me these past few months, let me repay you, replied Sarah. Was she really going to execute this devious plan? Was it even devious? Maybe a new look would inspire her friend to lose weight. 

Or maybe it will just emphasize all that shes already ruined? 

Fuck alright fuck it, can you drive though? Lexi hiccuped. 

Sarah smiled. Of course. 

There were no salons in the area that wouldve taken them as walk in clients. However, Supercuts was a cheap and convenient alternative. The alcohol had really hit Lexis bloodstream by the time they arrived. She hadnt noticed Sarah had forgone a haircut of her own. After all, she had an appointment with Lexis favorite hairdresser at the upscale downtown salon. 

An hour later, Lexis long brunette hair had fallen to the floor. She now had a short bob. It highlighted her fat face. Her cheeks were down like cherubic, how jawline nearly vanished. And to think, she had been approached many times in the park by creepy, amateur photographers wanting to use her face for their modelmayhem.com portfolios. 

Lexi was too drunk to realize what she had agreed to. Sarah quickly realized her friend was past the point of acceptable drunkenness in public. She was also beginning to become overwhelmed with guilt that she had given Lexi the classic fat girl makeover. 

And at the same time, she tantalized by what she had done. 

The pair arrived home. Sarah went to the bathroom. Lexi went back to the tequila. 

Sarah, Immm getttinso fucken ffaaat, arent I? Doc says Imm a 134 pounds!!!! 

Sarah had her answer. Lexi was a 134 pounds. She also knew that number couldnt be correct anymore, as she hadnt been to the doctors office since being cleared to get off crutches two months earlier. 

No way! There is no way youre an ounce over 120 pounds. cooed Sarah back at Lexi. Her lying was almost rote at this point. Had Lexi been more sober, she not only wouldve recognize the lie, but recognized Sarah had to put her 10 pounds above her fighting weight just to make it semi-believable. 

No no Im serious! 

I dont believe you, Lexi! No way. 

Sarah figured if she kept denying Lexi that she would divulge more. 

If I had scale I show yooouu, slurred the shorthaired brunette. 

That gave Sarah an idea that would have to wait until the morning. 

Lexi had two more shots of tequila, teetering on the edge of being blacked out. Sarah had planned to go the gym that evening. With her friend on the verge of passing out, she decided this was a prime time to put her to bed. This, despite the fact it was early afternoon. 

Lexi, are you alright? 

Lexi was passed out on the couch. 

Sarah took this opportunity to grab her friend and help her off to bed. 

Alright, let me get you out of these clothes in case you vomit all over them. 

Lexi didnt respond. Much like Elvis, she had left the building. Much like Elvis, she was fat and drunk. 

Sarah slowed unbuttoned Lexis jeans. She wore the one pair left in her wardrobe that fit her. Sarah was shocked to see they were a size 10 on the label. The blond wondered when Lexi had purchased these. Helping her shimmer out of the jeans was a true challenge, but one that she relished. They were painted on to her form. Sarah took careful note at how bland, and downright ugly her plain white cotton panties were. 

Looks like someone hasnt been to Victorias Secret for awhile, said Sarah out loud. 

WalMart. 

It took Sarah a moment but she understood that Lexi meant she purchased the underwear at WalMart. 

Sarah cupped Lexis ass, taking liberties with her friend physical as she took the jeans off her body. It felt so soft, so squish, and bulbous. Her friend officially had a fat ass. She gave it a light squeeze. It was so pliant, providing little physical resistance to her grip. 

The blond pushed Lexis t-shirt up a bit. Her pot belly was looking right back at her. If it couldve talked, it wouldve said, please miss, dont pat me. 

Sarah drew one finger down her friends pale bloated flesh dome. 

My God, you are getting fat, said Sarah, with a chuckle. 

Lexi was too drunk for that to register. 

Sarah continued pulling the pants down, nearly taking the underwear with them. She laid Lexi down on the bed as she manhandled her. 

The changes in Lexis lower body were incredible. She was turning into a full blown pear with a pot belly. The tan and sculpted quads and hamstrings, which had once taunted women and aroused men in sundresses, were void of all past physical regiment. In their a place, a set of pale, blubbery cylinders, with a light smattering of cellulite on her hamstrings. She squeezed the thighs, giving them a light slap. Everything was so jiggly. Lexi was officially chubby. 
When Sarah gained 45 pounds, her breasts took the ride with the rest of her form. Lexi wasnt nearly as lucky. Sarah propped her friend off, pealing off her tight cotton t-shirt. Her stomach dropped over her underwear, nearly resting lazily on her thighs. There were silvery stretch marks littering her love handles, thighs, and breasts. 

Sarah ran one finger underneath Lexis chin and kissed her softly on top of the head. 

Good night, porker. 

Good night, Sarah, slurred Lexi one last time. 

Sarah then tucked her friend into bed. It was barely 5:30pm. 

Later that night, Sarah made a pilgrimage to Target. She purchased a scale. 

Sarah woke up before Lexi the next morning. She simply couldnt help herself anymore. She decided to be bold. 

How are you feeling today, kiddo? 

Lexi had emerged from the bedroom wearing a bathrobe. 

Uggghhhh 

How much of last night do you remember? 

You mean the afternoon? Ugh Why did I do that? Why the fuck did I go cut my hair! I look like a fat soccer mom. 

Sarah had almost forgotten about Lexis new style. It was not flattering. 

Lexi, you look great! Come on. And listen, all this talk about getting fat has to stop. I told you, there is no way you weigh more than 130 pounds. said Sarah. This was the first time Lexi had really admitted to being fat while sober. 

Lexi shook her head, holding back tears. 

I wish I had a scale I would prove it to you, replied Lexi.

I actually bought one last night to track my weight loss, said Sarah. 

It was put up or shut up time for Lexi.

Ive gotten so fat that I threw out the scale. It didnt break. 

Well, still, I dont believe you! 

Lexi got angry. 

Sarah, are you blind! Im huge!!!

What happened next shocked Sarah. Lexi took off her robe. 

I cant believe Im doing this LOOK AT ME!!!!! &#8232;&#8232;She was wearing a white bra and had changed into a pair of string, satin blue panties. Lexi jiggled her belly violently, causing her modest chest, along with the rest of her to shake as well. 

"You see this!!! This used to be flat. Now I have a full blown pot belly! I'm like the guy in the Santa Clause movie when he starts gaining weight!

Lexis paunched jutted out past the waistband of her panties. 

I used to have abs, Sarah!!!! I used to have nice legs! Now God knows how fat I am! 

Sarah felt terrible. But again, she couldnt help but feel some level of justification, knowing 

Its not that bad! 

Sarah lied again. She couldnt help herself. 

Fine, where is the scale?

The plump, short haired Lexi walked into the bathroom. Her panties were clearly too small for her ass cheeks, as the bounced to and fro, getting sucked up within their expanse. Even her ass, which was once quite trim and tiny, had expanded enormously.

Lexi climbed on the scale. 

149

You see!!!! Ive gained 39 pounds since the middle of the summer!!!!!!!!! Im only 52 Sarah! If I keep this up, Ill weigh as much as you! 

Lexi, in her rage, immediately regretted that line. Did she really just make Sarah the benchmark for getting fat? 

Look, Lexi, its okay. 

Im only 52, Sarah. I look like a fucking oompa loompa. 

Well, a pale oompa loompa. 

Lexi stood there utterly defeated and humiliated. Like a prize fighter showing up to a weigh-in, only that fighter was wildly out of shape. Sarah was shocked that she was only 5 pounds heavier than her friend. 

Lets lose weight together, Lexi. We can make it a challenge! Itll be fun. We can weigh in every couple of weeks and compare our results. The loser takes the winner out for dinner or something, said Sarah, as another insidious idea popped into her head. 

Lexi sobbed. Well, I need to do something. Im a blimp! 

Sarah nodded her head. This had the potential to become quite enjoyable.


----------



## otherland78 (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow hehe this story is getting better and better i especially like all those detailed desription of chubb and not fitting clothes and of course like sarah made lexi drunk and take a good look at her when getting her clothes off ^^


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 19, 2014)

*Chapter 9*

Lexi greeted Sarah at the kitchen table. 

What time did that guy leave last night?

Sarah turned red. She really hoped her roommate didnt hear her having sex last night. 

It was pretty early, said Sarah. 

Well, I wonder who broke in your room and was making you scream at 3am, said Lexi, bleary eyed and tired. 

Not only was Lexi tired, but she was admittedly jealous. She wasnt one for sleeping around. However, it had been nearly six months she last had sex. Lately, it seemed as if Sarah was having it constantly. Her large ass and nice breasts had given her the nickname Sarah Kardashian amongst some of the young men living around the apartment complex.

Just having some fun, replied Sarah. You should try it sometime. 

Unfortunately, there was no one out there that was interested in her. At least not in this state. Since gaining all this weight, Lexi hadnt exactly been a social butterfly either. 

I guess so, replied Lexi. 

Sarah looked at Lexi. She was eating a plate of bacon and eggs. 

Hey, make sure you wash that plate when youre finished. And when youre finished with that, I want you to make sure you take out the garbage and the recycling as well, said Sarah with a stern tone. 

Lexi nodded her head yes. Since the incident a few weeks ago, Sarah had become increasingly more bold and bossy. Lexi almost had to remind herself that this was HER apartment, and not Sarahs. She made the rules. 

But lately, she felt less capable of enforcing those rules. It was if Sarah was surpassing her in every way. It was hard for her to assert herself, having been so thoroughly embarrassed by her friend a few weeks earlier. 

Also, I want you to delete those DVRd TV shows youre never going to watch. Im sick and tired of all those unwatched episodes of The Biggest Loser piled up.

Lexi nodded again. 

Oh, and stop using my makeup. Go buy your own. 

Anything else? 

Sarah smiled. Hows your weight loss going anyways? Im down almost 5 pounds as of this morning! The official weigh-in is coming at the end of the month! 

That was just three weeks away. The pair agreed to hold off on the weigh-in until the beginning of December. 

Oh, its coming along, said Lexi, looking at her erupting gut through the confines of her t-shirt. 

Sarah reached over and poked Lexi right in her bloated middle. 

Yeah, that baby is coming right along! 

Lexi frowned, showcasing her fat chin around her ridiculously short haircut. 

Alright, I think its time to go for a run, said Sarah. The blond was finding this activity to be increasingly more enjoyable as time went on. She was smart about how she approached it, and eased her way into it. 

Okay, have fun 

Lexi was fighting back tears as Sarah walked out the door. 

A few minutes later, Lexi found herself in front of the television. She began to sob. Her fat body quivered with each heaving cry. She felt positively huge. 

Lexi pulled out her laptop and Googled Crossfit. 

Im going to show that bitch who the boss is, Lexi said, looking down at her ruined figure. 

Lexi hadnt weighed in since the incident. She also had barely changed her diet and had been three half-mile walks since then. If she was going to start losing weight, she needed to get off her growing rear and do it now. 

Excuse me, this is a private gym, said a very in shape and very handsome young man. 

Lexi smiled. 

Im here to join, replied the brunette. 

She looked like a before picture in a weight loss commercial. 

Im sorry, but were not taking any members. 

Lexi looked around the gym. It was filled with a number of people that looked just like she used to look. 

Thats not what your website said. 

The trainer looked at Lexi and laughed. 

Look lady, I dont know what soccer field you just carted your kids off to, but were not taking anymore members. 

I dont have any kids, replied the short haired porker. 

Whatever, were not taking anymore members. Not too mention, youre not quite ready for CrossFit. Maybe Planet Fitness on bagel and pizza day is a better pace for you? 

A couple of the gym attendees laughed. 

Youre an asshole. &#8232;
Lexi was right, he was an asshole. However, he was also right. She was not ready for CrossFit. 

The bloated young woman left the gym. She felt deflated, her sudden burst of gusto destroyed by a rude, yet truthful CrossFit employee. What the hell was she going to do? How was she going to lose all this weight. Her soft tummy was cut into one distinct pooch of fat by her seatbelt. 

Right then, she felt a distinctive sound from her gut. She was hungry. It was amazing how hungry she felt these days. Lexi found her cravings often uncontrollable, almost like the ones she experienced while on prednisone. It was as if her body had adjusted to her uncontrolled gluttony and now simply craved fattening foods even more. 

Lexi reached down and undid the button on her jeans. Immediately, she felt relief as her gut surged forward. 

Up ahead, Lexi saw a sign for McDonalds. Lexi hadnt yet stooped to fast food, despite having packed on 40 pounds. She had a hatred for McDonalds and everything it represented. However, at this juncture, she was overcome by her hunger and the overwhelming desire to satisfy it. 

She didnt even know what to order. However, for some odd reason, an order flew out of her mouth. 

Two Big Macs, a large french fry, and a Coca Cola. 

Soda had become another new staple to her diet. 

Lexi felt an awkward mix of guilt and pleasure. She was never going to lose weight if she stayed on this diet. Just then, her phone vibrated. It was a client asking for an emergency meeting within the hour. Desperate for the business, Lexi replied immediately and promised to be there within 30 minutes. 

Meanwhile, the brunette pulled into a parking space and began to gorge on her calorie bomb. Each bite tasted so good, yet made her feel so fat. 

It wasnt long before Lexi was finished her lunch and was pulling up to the cafe for her meeting across town. As she went to get out of her car, she realized that her jeans were still unbuttoned. 

Whoops, Lexi smiled, wiping some of the grease off from her greedy face. 

Only, there was a problem. Lexi couldnt get her jeans buttoned up again. She was simply too bloated from her McDonalds feast to button them back up. 

Fuck. 

Lexi pushed her seat back, tilting almost flat so she could lay down. She fought the flaps of her jeans with all her might. She watched two teenaged boys walk by her car window. At first, they were intrigued to get a normally forbidden look at a womans abdomen and the tops of her panties. However, it didnt take long for the boys to start laughing as they realized this was a fat woman that had outgrown her own clothes. 

It got worse. Her client pulled up in the empty space next to her. 

Lexi??? Is that you?

Back at home, Sarah had returned from her run a subsequent shopping spree. She realized she was quickly running out of closet space. Her eyes turned to Lexis bedroom. Sarah had another idea. 

It was being all too common for Lexi to arrive home embarrassed. Unfortunately for her, it was about to get worse. 

Sarah was standing in the kitchen clad in athletic gear from head to toe. She was holding a tennis racket. 

Lets have a little fun today, shall we? 

Lexi looked quizzically at Sarah. 

What are you talking about?

Tennis, lets play some tennis.

Lexi laughed. She was an all-state tennis player in high school. No matter how fat she was, there was no way that she would lose to Sarah in a tennis match. 
Sarah, I know Im out of shape. But come on, Ill crush you. 

It was the most confident thing Lexi had said in months. 

Tell you what, put your money where your mouth is. If I win, I get your closet. 

What? 

And if you win, Ill eat an entire chocolate cake. 

Lexi smirked. It couldnt hurt, could it? 

Besides, its not like you need that closet space anyways. None of that stuff fits you anymore. 

That one dug deep, and really pissed off Lexi. 

Youre on. 

An hour later and the two were on the tennis court. Lexi felt so heavy, bloated, and slow. Her lunch did her no favors. Nor did the extra 40 plus pounds she was carrying around. 

Sarah on the other hand wasnt bad! She was able to make solid contact with the ball, sending it across the net. 

Lexi was able to pull ahead part way through the first set. Then the overwhelming fatigue set in. 

Shots that Lexi would normally get to with ease were flying by her. Months ago, she wouldve made short worth of Sarah, even if after she lost all this weight. However, now, Lexi was bent over at center court, her fat gut pouring out underneath her t-shirt and over the top of her sweatpants. Her lungs were on fire. She was too far gone to continue. 

I quit, said Lexi. 

You cant quit! 

Im going to throw up. I cant breath 

This doesnt mean youll be too tired to clean out your closet, right? 

Later that night, Sarah moved some of her new clothing into Lexis closet. She patted the growing girl lightly on her soft paunch. 

Tough luck, Lex. I guess this makes it harder to move around than youd think, right? 

Lexi had nothing to say. 

If you want, you can still have some of the chocolate cake. 

Lexi nodded, and silently made her way into the kitchen.


----------



## strataadvance (Aug 20, 2014)

You have written this So well.Now I don't like Sara .Nor do I Hope that Lexi loses weight. 
I can't Wait to see Sara have her own negative outcome for going off the deep end w. 
ith Revenge. She has become almost maniacal. Lexi is now interesting as well as sympathetic. But she is only likeable now that she has lost control. Eagerly awaiting more!


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you! I hope to add more soon


----------



## otherland78 (Aug 21, 2014)

Gooood ;-) 

i love it how the story switches and lexy get´s her part hehe as i like it how the once chubby girl with the lovely name Sarah get´s a bit evil but righteous i think ;-) for fattening up her friend hehe

this is just to good to be true .......
( Injust have to imagine a living community with those two girls and me that would be so hot ) sorry ;-) had to let it out 

such a great story please let it never end as revenge has always a tendency of returning ^^


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 21, 2014)

*Chapter 10*

Sarah sprung out of bed, her feet hitting the floor with purpose as she began her morning routine and readied herself for the day. Truthfully, the buxom blond was surprised at how great she felt in the morning. She thought the CrossFit program she had recently joined would’ve left her a bit more drained and sluggish in the morning. However, that was not the case, as she got over the initial soreness quickly and was really beginning to enjoy the class. 

For the first time in Sarah’s life, she was beginning to feel an addiction to something other than food, television, and wine. She was becoming addicted to fitness. 

The blond looked at herself in front of the mirror, wearing a pair of red satin panties and tight, chest hugging light blue t-shirt. She admired her figure from afar. 

Sarah was losing weight. Her ones fat thighs were slowly but surely becoming more sculpted. By no means did Sarah has the perfect stems of hardworking fitness model. However, there was some noticeable muscle tone beginning to appear, with much of the former softness and pliability giving way to some fat burning tissue underneath the skin. On the whole, Sarah was feeling infinitely less jiggly than she had in the past, particularly when she had begun her light jogging program. Sarah was getting into better shape, all the while maintaining her womanly legs. 

The sight of Sarah’s ass in the mirror put a smile on her face. Again, it was becoming more toned and a bit smaller, all while still maintaining the bubble shape that drove men wild. It was as if someone had scaled a photo of her down to a smaller size, all while maintaining the same hourglass proportions. Sarah still had womanly hips. She admired the way her ass filled out the back of her satin panties, with every inch of fabric clinging to her figure in all the right places. Was her ass perfect? Absolutely not. But for any and all butt lovers, it was one that was beginning to become worthy of worship. 

Sarah gave her rump a light slap. It was so much less jiggly than she remembered it. 

The blond took off her t-shirt and looked at her abdominal area. She was never one that really stored a lot of fat in her middle, although she did carry a bit of belly at 175 pounds. Losing 25 pounds, however, had since made that belly fade away. Sarah was quite pleased with how her waistline had shrunk and narrowed. Clothes fit her better now than ever before. Tight dresses, in particular, were becoming a more regular part of her wardrobe. 

About the only thing Sarah didn’t like about the changes were that her breasts more noticeably smaller. Her D cups had been reduced C cups, albeit still very full. 

Sarah’s skin was clearer and better than ever before. The blond had a perfect porcelain complexion. Her jawline was still soft, however, her chin had begun to recede. Sarah’s cheeks were more defined and less cherubic. The weight loss had only served to restore much of her lost beauty after gaining so much weight the past few years. 

Moving in with Lexi was one of the best decisions she had ever made. 

Three hours later, Lexi emerged from her bedroom. She wearing a white terry cloth bathrobe and carrying a handful of dishes she found on her nightstand that Sarah had instructor her to wash and put away. Lexi bent down to get something from the fridge, causing her softness to pour out as her bathrobe opened up. 

Lexi’s spongy, pale pot belly peaked out over the top of her green and yellow, string bikini panties like a criminal peering around a corner waiting for the police to leave the scene of a crime. The fat brunette’s paunch was a monument to how out of shape she had become. Undeniable proof that she had very little athletic ability or will power governing her life. 

The colorful panties, one of her last she made at Victoria’s Secret six weeks earlier, were stretched to the limit by her swollen waistline and burgeoning hips. The way Lexi’s hips had grown were a source of both fascinating and amusement for Sarah. She did not think they would mushroom out they way that they had, giving Lexi the appearance of a porky little pear. If you looked carefully enough, You could see the cotton waistband of her underwear fraying ever so slightly under the force of her newly acquired girth. 

Lexi grabbed a gallon of whole milk from the refrigerator. She took a large swig straight from the jug. The movement caused her bathrobe to open up even further, showing off how bulky and malleable the flesh around her ribcage and sides had become. Lexi’s white bra, one of the few left that fit, pinched her everywhere. 

The brunette put the milk back in the refrigerator and scratched her flabby tummy. Her morning habits were beginning to rival that of an overweight, divorced middle-aged bachelor. 

Lexi’s thighs rubbed together all the way down to her knees. They were, in a word, beefy. Anything faster than a brisk walk would make her legs quiver like the Earth’s crust at the San Andreas fault. Her calm muscles were gone, never having recovered from the time she spent injured on the couch. Lexi had even developed cankles, something else Sarah never thought was possible. 

Overall, Lexi’s look short and stout. The illusion of height her well-shaped legs once gave her was long gone. 

Worse yet, Lexi’s breasts had only grown modestly. By Sarah’s estimation, they had grown maybe a half a cup size. 

Between her tragically short hair, porky figure, and dumpy appearance, Lexi looked like an overfed housewife whose only entertainment came from sitting in front of the television. 

That wasn’t exactly inaccurate. 

Lexi saw a note on the table and read it out loud.

“Lexi, tonight is our weigh-in for the big competition. Be ready for 8pm! I’ll be home then. Also, don’t forget to clean up around the house and make sure you take out the trash.” 

Lexi felt a lump in her throat. Surely, she wasn’t going to weigh-in tonight. Right? 

“Oh, and I left you one of my old dresses so you can wear it to your interview later on.” 

Lexi’s freelance business had dried up and taken an interview to work in an IT office as a secretary. She was ridiculously overqualified, but needed the money. She looked at it as a foot in the door. 

Sarah could feel the sun beating down on her brow. Thanksgiving was coming soon, yet the weather was still picture perfect. Moving to the south had been great for helping foster a love for outdoor activities. It was nice to take an extended lunch on a Friday and go run stairs with her CrossFit class. Today’s was at a local high school football stadium This was especially important, since she had the all important weigh-in tonight. 

The challenge was clear. Run 1000 stairs in an hour. It was quite difficult, certainly something above Sarah’s current fitness level. However, the blond was up for the challenge. Her new found attitude of adapting and overcoming physical challenges was motivating her through this difficult task. 

Lexi stopped halfway up the staircase. She was laboring for breath. It almost felt like she was having an asthma attack. 

“This…is…only…the second fucking flop..floor?” 

Lexi leaned on the bannister for support. She could feel folds of fat in her back and sides that were formed into different shapes as she leaned over, each movement creating a new, unyielding contour. A puddle of water had more shape than her. 

“KEEP PUSHING SARAH!” Screamed the trainer, encouraging Sarah to carry on. 

“Ma’am, are you okay?” asked a woman coming down the stairs. Lexi nodded her head yes. 

Soon, Lexi made her way to her interview located on the 4th floor. The secretary apologized for the elevator being out of order. In her thinner days, Lexi would’ve taken the stairs anyways. 

Across town, Sarah finished her 1000 stairs. She was proud and incredibly exhausted. 

Later that night, the two friends were back in the apartment. Lexi was in her bedroom when she heard a knock on the door. 

“It’s go time,” said Sarah. 

“Huh?” 

“It’s time to weigh in, lets go.” 

Lexi sat up, her belly formed into a pool of fat that hung out underneath her t-shirt, resting lazily on her lap. 

“Sarah, you win. I quit.” 

Did the normally steely willed Lexi just give up? 

“Nooo… don’t do that! Come on, I have the scale out in the kitchen.” 

Lexi shook her head. This was unacceptable to Sarah. 

Sarah smiled. “Hey, can I see your cell phone for a second?” 

Lexi seemed confused. 

“Why?” 

Sarah didn’t reply, she simply reached over onto Lexi’s night stand took it. 

“What are you doing?” 

“If you’re not out in this kitchen, wearing that electric blue bikini, in the next five minutes I am going to text every guy in your contacts list the most terrible shit possible,” replied Sarah. She had shocked herself with her on the spot planning. 

Sarah was briefly overcome by a wave of guilt. That wave of guilt was overcome by an insatiable desire to see her fat roommate in a bikini. 

Lexi didn’t know what to say. 

“A deal is a deal, Lexi. We’re going to do this.” 

Despite losing weight, Sarah was much taller and stronger than Lexi. 

“You’re serious, aren’t you?” 

“I am. Lets go.” 

Lexi didn’t know what to do. She didn’t want a repeat of what had happened weeks early. It was a level of embarrassment she could never live down. Furthermore, she had done nothing but binge and laze around since that time. Sarah, however, had been working out nonstop. Also, she was quite serious with her threat. 

“Fine…”

Five minutes later, Sarah smiled with delight. &#8232;&#8232;“You look amazing!” Sarah said mockingly to her fat roommate. She was bursting out of the bikini in every conceivable way. 

Sarah reached over, pulling the string waistband of the bikini and snapping it like an elastic against Lexi’s skin. She brunette winced. 

“I’m so fat, Sarah.” 

“Nooo… no way. Look, get on the scale and lets find out.” 

Lexi hesitated. 

“Fine, I’ll go first.” 

Sarah stood on the scale. 

“I weigh 144 pounds! I’ve lost another 10 pounds. That’s 31 total.” 

Lexi looked down at her toes, even her feet seemed like they were getting fat. 

“Your turn!” 

Lexi’s bottom lip quivered as she stood up on the scale. 

“JESUS CHRIST!” Blurted Sarah. 

“You weigh 167.5 pounds!!!! That’s like… I wish I was good at math…”&#8232;&#8232;“I’ve gained 55 pounds, Sarah.” 

“Yeah!!! Like 58 pounds!!! What the hell happened!?”

Sarah knew exactly what happened, as she reached out and poked Lexi in the gut. 

“I should take a picture of this,” said Sarah, as she held up Lexi’s cell phone. 

“NO! Don’t!!!!” 

Lexi lunged for her cell phone, trying to pry it from Sarah’s grasp. 

Suddenly, all the backhanded commentary Lexi had spouted over the years about fat people being lazy, and how weight gain was unacceptable came roaring back to the forefront of her mind. 

The taller and stronger Sarah grabbed Lexi’s hands, easily subduing her attempts to grab the phone as she laughed out loud. She then grabbed her soft upper arms. 

“You have the arms of a middle aged woman, Lexi! Where are the muscles?” 

Sarah squeezed Lexi’s upper arms, spinning her around in the process while she groped the outsides of her thighs and gave her a firm, hard spanking on her ass. 

“Someone has been a little piggy, haven’t they?” 

Lexi didn’t know what to do. Her fat body was completely under Sarah’s control. 

“At least you haven’t had to invest in a new bra yet, Lexi. So that’s a money saver.” 

“Whaa.. what are you doing?” 

Sarah spun Lexi around, then bent the girl over on her knee. This maneuver completely exposed Lexi’s pot belly. 

“Just inspecting… And what’s this!?!?! A belly on Lexi!” 

“Sarah, stop!” whined Lexi. 

“Stop what, sweetheart?” 

Sarah began patting Lexi’s tummy, examine every inch of added fat, stopping only to snap the waistband of her bikini. Lexi squirmed about, finding herself unable to must the requisite strength needed in order to break free. 

“Aww… you don’t like this do you?” It looks like someone has let themselves go a little bit? Where did this big belly come from anyway, Lexicakes? I thought only lazy people let themselves go soft like this. You’re not losing your figure, are you sweetie?” 

Sarah squeezed a handful of Lexi’s stomach fat. Her friend was powerless to stop her. 

“You remind me of Wonder Woman if she quit fighting crime and became a stay at home mom.” 

Lexi’s began to sob lightly. 

“I’m getting fat…”

“You’re getting what?”

“I’m getting fat.” 

“Say it louder!” 

“I’M GETTING FAT.” 

Sarah gave her friend a kiss on the cheek. 

“Correction, Lexi. You ARE fat.”


----------



## karangoo (Aug 23, 2014)

I don`t understand, why Sarah humilates Lexi so much. Why does she not encourage her und enjoys the "new Sarah"?


----------



## maxymumspyder (Aug 23, 2014)

I would suggest going back and reading the previous chapters again. In particular, I would pay attention the chapters that establishes Lexi's feelings on fat people and some of the embarrassment she causes Sarah early in the story. 

Anyways, thanks for reading!


----------



## Champ (Aug 27, 2014)

Hope to see more. Keep up the good work!


----------



## maxymumspyder (Nov 9, 2014)

105

109

Lexi slowed down, as she saw brake lights in front of her. The short haired brunette looked at her bulging gut, pushing her shirt up as she sat in the drivers seat of her car.

117

125

The car in front of her began to move as Lexi sighed. She had been dreading this shopping trip for weeks.

131

135

Lexi silently read each mailbox number. These numbers made her depressed, as they were numerical vestiges of a figure now long since vanished.

143

147

149

Lexi shuddered. How she longed to be that skinny again. The brunette reached into her center console and pulled out a handful of cheese curls.

155

163

Lexi kept driving on, trying her to best to ignore the numbers. It was bizarre how something so innocuous could remind her of something so devastating.

179

Soon, Lexi found something she enjoyed on the radio dial. She took a long sip of her fountain drink and continued driving along. The porky brunette had been planning this trip to the mall for awhile now. She had nothing left that fit.

Three months had flown by since Sarah moved out of the apartment. The infamous bikini incident was hardly acknowledged after it happened. It was more or less understood that it was likely time for the two to part ways. Sarah was able to find a nice place across town. The pair hadnt seen each other since the move out day.

Lexi pulled into the mall parking lot. Whether consciously or not, she choose the lot closest to the food court. The blubbery young woman heaved herself from the car, each joint screaming out in pain over the added weight and sedentary lifestyle they had been subjected to over the last several months. Lexi adjusted a wedgie in her sweats and began her long plod toward the mall.

Figures I have to park a mile away, muttered the brunette, as she trudged toward the entrance. She looked at the handicap spaces closest to the door. All of them were empty.

Lexi pulled her sunglasses over her face and the hood of her sweatshirt over her head.

No use in being seen

Its not as if anyone wouldve recognized her anyways. Lexi was now significantly overweight. That fact, partnered with her short hair and splotchy skin was more than enough of a disguise necessary to make it through the mall incognito. Lexi took a deep breath as she walked through the food court. Auntie Annies cookies seemed so tempting.

Ill just grab one sample, said Lexi, as she took three samples of chicken from the Japanese restaurant as she walked by.

Lexi continued trudging along. She wondered why Lane Bryant was such a far walk across the mall.

Once upon a time, the young brunette was used to having male eyes on her at all times. Those days were now officially over. It was almost as if she could feel people averting their glances from her. Well, almost everyone. She still caught the look of the occasional snickering teenaged girl when out in public.

After what felt like an eternity, Lexi finally reached Lane Bryant. She stopped for a moment and looked at the store sign directly across from it.

Victorias Secret.

The sheer value of the underwear she had purchased from that boutique that no longer fit her was enough to make her cry. Sure, she could probably find something that fit her now. However, what was the point? Nothing would look cute on her anyway.

Lexi turned, burning with frustrating, overwhelmed by her own fatness and walked toward the plus sized shop.

Lexi!! Is that you?

She knew the voice. Her instinct was to run. Her physical reality was to stand like a statute.

Lexi! Its so good to see you! said Sarah, rushing in for a hug. Her arms sunk softly into Lexis sides.

Sarah was standing there, holding two bags from Victorias Secret. Next to her was a very handsome young man, holding two more, and a pleased grin on his face.

Lexi, this is my boyfriend Michael.

Lexi turned red. She knew who he was. He used to hit on her regularly whenever she would go out to the bars around her neighborhood. Michael was tall, dark, and quite handsome. At the time, Lexi was never really interested in him. Now, she was welling with jealousy. Not only at the fact he was with Sarah, but also at how great Sarah looked.

Hi, nice to meet you, said Lexi halfheartedly, extending out her meaty fingers for a weak handshake.

Oh hi! Nice to meet you. Sarahs said so much about you, replied the boyfriend.

The envy welled in Lexis empty stomach. Michael didnt even recognize her. Normally, she wouldve mentioned they had met many times before this chance situation. However, Lexi preferred to not be recognized by anyone in public. She simply looked down at her feet, hoping Michael wouldnt pick up on the fact that this once gorgeous young fox had ballooned into the image of a dumpy middle-aged woman.

Going underwear shopping, Lexi?

Uhh, just browsing around.

Oh, it looked like we interrupted you from going into Lane Bryant.

Ohh, ahh, no Just browsing around.

Yeah, not us! Were on a MISSION this afternoon. We put some damage on the credit card today!

You mean MY credit card, sweetheart, said Michael, going in for a soft kiss.

Well, sounds great guys. I guess I should get back to it, said Lexi sheepishly.

Oh, well, we should get together soon! Things have been crazy busy for me.

Lexi nodded, hugged Sarah one last time, and then walked aimlessly in the other direction as quickly as her short, stubby legs would let her.

Michael looked at Sarah as Lexi walked away.

Shes your fat friend you were talking about, right?

MICHAEL!!! shouted Sarah, almost laughing.

Hey, those are your words! For some reason, she looks super familiar to me!

Sarah shrugged her shoulders.

I dont know where you would know her from. She doesnt get out much anymore.

Yeah, I dont either. She just looks like a bigger version of some girl I used to see out.

Hey, eyes on me only!

The two laughed again and then went off in the other direction.

Lexi ducked into Spencers Gifts and peered out. As soon as the happy couple was out of sight, she made her way back towards the food court. She purchased one large Pretzel with extra mustard and left the mall.

Sometime later, Lexi found herself at home, alone, in her bedroom. The brunette was standing in her underwear, looking down at the scale she had long since buried under the bed. This was the same scale Sarah left behind after moving out.

Lexi examined her pale belly as it hungover the elastic waist of her pink cotton panties. She sucked it in. Then she let it out. Then she sucked it in. Then she let it out. It was almost as if it made no visible difference. She grabbed the ample flesh with two hands, shaking it, molding it, and marveling out how unforgiving it had become. Lexi tried to remember back to a time when this was her pride and joy - her taut abs. Now, it was like that memory had been erased.

The fat young woman stood on the scale. It read 174 pounds. She had neither the heart, nor the mental acumen to figure out how much weight she had gained in total. She looked around her room. There used to be a mirror in it. That had since been moved to the closet. Suddenly finding herself in a mood to self-assess, and deprecate, she stomped over to the closet and brought and leaned it against the wall.

The woman looking back at her was unrecognizable. Her hips had expanded out well past the point of having womanly flare. Many females consider themselves to be either pear or apple shaped. In Lexis case, it was as if the fruits had been bread into an evil hybrid. Her hips, ass, and thighs were as prominent as the significant pot gut she had added around her middle.

Lexi turned to the side, showing off not only the significant spare tire around her midsection, but also the flabby ass she had acquired as well. Pockets of fat flared over her panties, pinching her in every trouble spot, highlighting her love handles. She turned further. Her rear end was unrecognizable. It was hard to believe she used to run competitively. The considerable amount of fabric that made up her panties did the best to cover up the considerable amount of assets she was sporting behind her.

Even her back was fat. Lexi didnt even realize that was possible.

Lexi looked into her closet, seeing a tiny, size 2 cocktail dress she used to love to wear. Without skipping a beat, she pulled it from its hanger. For whatever reason, she decided to step into it.

The normally figure hugging dress wouldnt budge. In a fit of rage, Lexi kept pulling it. Miraculously, it start to slide up her legs.

As the seams began to pop.

The bulbous brunette was undeterred. In a fit of rage, she kept pulling it up. The harder she pulled, the more the seams began to give way. Her fat pot gut strained the material even further. The seams continued to burst at the hips as she pulled it. Pools of fat emerged through the holes of the fabric, peeking out like a child would during a game of hide and seek.

Lexi strained to get her sausage like arms into the dress. Seams at the rear began to give away, exposing her pink panties. About the only thing that looked admittedly impressive was the cleavage she now sported. Even that had the quality of being both mocking soft, and somewhat saggy.

The brunette looked in the mirror. She looked pregnant in the tattered dress. The zipper in the back was pulled tightly into a v-shape. Her back fat escaping through its flaps.

Lexi stood shaking in anger. How could this have happened to her?

The brunette tore the dress off. It was still surprisingly tight, despite the fact its structural integrity had long since been compromised. There she stood again, in only her pink bra and panty set, pouting in front of the mirror.

Lexi picked up her phone which was laying on the bed. There was a text from Sarah.

Im serious, we really should get together soon! I miss you!

In a fit of rage, Lexi threw the phone at the mirror, causing the glass to break.

Lexi went straight into the kitchen. She opened up the freezer door and grabbed a gallon of ice cream. She grabbed a dirty spoon on the edge of the sink and began digging in to the frozen treat.

She shoveled ice cream in her mouth at a rate which could best be described it disgusting. Lexi stopped after four straight minutes of shoveling. Melted ice cream lightly dotted the top side of her breasts. She went into the refrigerator and grabbed a can of easy cheese. The brunette began spraying it directly into her mouth.

Whether she wanted to admit it or not, this sudden gorging was as painful to her stomach as it was arousing. She stood there in front of her open refrigerator, eating anything she could find. Sarahs text had sent her into a bizarre eating rage, that was oddly bordering on pleasurable.

Lexi went back to her ice cream, this time pilling whip cream and chocolate sauce on top of it. She continued to gorge on it. Her stomach was telling her to stop, but she kept eating. Finally, she began to slow down, and then she fell into a slump on the kitchen floor.

She was something underneath the refrigerator. It was a photo. Laboriously, she managed to wiggle her chubby fingers between the floor and the appliance and fish it out.

Lexi examined the photo. It was of her and Sarah. Lexi, was standing next to an overweight Sarah, looking tan and stunning in an electric blue string bikini. She was the picture of health, fitness, and most importantly, hotness. Sarah on the other hand was frumpy, fat, and decidedly average. Lexi flipped the photo over the back and read a small note that had been written, in Sarahs handwriting:

I will look better than her someday.

The brunette took one last gaze at her corpulent body. In this sitting position, her belly was pushed up close to her breasts, giving the heavy hangers a place to rest.

Lexi tore the picture up.

Sarah was right.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wicked good


----------



## strataadvance (Nov 10, 2014)

I am actually glad now that Lexi became the fat one and Sarah remained slim. Lexi was never as evil as Sarah became. She was inconsiderate. And somewhat blissfully unaware of her own good fortune. 
Leaving Sarah slender DOES leave an opening for a Sequel where she gets her just reward for being downright mean.I hope you'll consider one in the future. What a Great Witer you are!


----------



## maxymumspyder (Nov 10, 2014)

Not so sure you'll see a sequel, but I do appreciate the sentiment. I hope everyone enjoyed.


----------



## Champ (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for finishing this. I look forward to more of your work!!


----------



## annalisadengard (Nov 15, 2014)

loving the end


----------

